# Moe’s 1st Day of Hunting



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Moe got to go hunting for the first time (as the only dog) this weekend. He picked up 4 Geese and 3 Ducks for the group. They were all blinds due to his location outside the pit. He did a great job. It was a great training day for his SH tests this Spring.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Hmmm so even if you don’t personally hunt, you can get your fur pal in on the fun?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

gr56 said:


> Hmmm so even if you don’t personally hunt, you can get your fur pal in on the fun?


Not really. 

My son is a hunting guide and my husband is an avid hunter. I get to go sometimes to watch the dogs work. (I love watching all the training we put in come together be it a test or a hunt) My son has 2 labs that he hunts everyday during season on the Delaware and Chesapeake Bays. All of our dogs are hunt trained but Moe has been primarily training for tests since he had health issues with his feet as a puppy. This is the first time we've let him be the primary dog on an actual hunt. He didn't disappoint on a busy morning.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Yes he defiantly made out and brought home dinner . What a good boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Outstanding job, great to see how well he did.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's so great. I remember when we never thought he would be doing this.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Very nice job and great photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

cwag said:


> That's so great. I remember when we never thought he would be doing this.


This guys achievements are just a little sweeter each step of the way. It’s been a long journey. I appreciate the help and encouragement this forum offered when things were at their worst.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That looks great! Glad he had a nice day.


----------

